# Компрессионно-ишемическая миелопатия грудного уровня?



## Rusnu (4 Май 2013)

Здравствуйте! Болею с 2007 года. Болезнь развилась остро после эмоционального и физического перевозбуждения так скажем. Возникла слабость, боль, жжение и легкий зуд внутри мышц нижних конечностей и паха. В 2009 поставлен диагноз миелопатия грудного уровня, нижний рефлекторный парапарез с парестезиями. Status neurologicus: в сознании, высшие мозговые функции сохранены, менингиальные знаки отрицательны, зрачки симметричные, 4мм, фотореакции сохранены. Движения глазных яблок в полном объеме. Нистагма нет. Болезненности в точках тройничного нерва нет. Лицо симметрично, слух не нарушен, небная занавеска подвижна,глоточный рефлекс сохранен, язык по средней линии, походка обычная, встает с кровати без особых затруднений. Мышечный тонус повышен по спастическому типу в ногах, больше слева. Сила в конечностях - 5 балов. Глубокие рефлексы с рук оживленны, с ног высокие, с расширением зоны вызывания, S>D, клоноиды стоп. Патологические кистевые (Жуковского, Россолимо, Якобсона-Ласка) и стопные(Жуковского-Корнилова, Россолимо-Вендеровича) рефлексы с двух сторон, более активно выявляются слева. Координаторные пробы руками выполняетс интенцией. В пробе Ромберга устойчив. Тандемная ходьба не затруднена. Чувствительных нарушений не выявлено. Растройство функции тазовых органов отрицает. В октябре 2012 началось ухудшение. Сначала возникли поддергивания мышц плеча и возле локтя, через пару дней возникли кратковременные острые боли в шею и плечи, жжение в руках, слабость мышц рук, пульсация в ногах и левой руке, поддергивания мышц шеи, живота, ног, жжение стоп, внутримышечный зуд верхних и нижних конечностей усиливающийся при холоде, стало тяжелее ставать с кровати, боли в спине в грудном отделе и шейном, в пояснице редко прострел слева в районе почки и ноющая боль в том же месте, ощущение то ли позвоночник болит, то ли что то внутри. Ранее данных симптомов не было. Была проведена комбинированная ЭНМГ верхних и нижних конечностей. Заключение: В исследуемых мышцах признаки неврального поражения без активности процесса. Признаки поражения срединных и большеберцовых нервов по демиелинизирующему типу. Направился в краевой центр, в госпитализации было отказано, провели повторно ЭНМГ ничего не обнаружили - норма, мрт грудного отдела все те же грыжи с компрессией. Отправили домой с диагнозом грудная миелопатия, прописав вазоактивную, антиоксидантную, нейрометаболическую и транквилизаторы. Сделал мрт шеи - остеохондроз, мрт мозга - незначительное расширение боковых желудочков, признаки заместительной гидроцефалии. В конце апреля 2013 пошел к другому неврологу: Жалобы: ноющие боли в надплечьях, плечах, поддергивание мышц плечевого пояса, скованность шеи, жжения в руках. На МРТ незначительная ассиметрия боковых желудочков d>s(ранее не было). Неврологический статус: ЧМН б/о. Мышечный тонус немного повышен слева по экстрапирамидному типу. Мышечная сила на 4 бала и выраженный тремор рук при пробе. СХР высокие с рук и ног d<s, патологические кистевые с обеих сторон +. В позе Ромберга устойчив, покачивание влево. При координаторных пробах руками интенционный тремор, хуже слева. Ограничение поворота шеи влево и вправо. Ограниченны наклоны вперед. Диагноз: дегенеративное заболевание нервной системы? Врач честно признался, что поставить диагноз затрудняется, но ему кажется, что идет два разных патологических процесса, по его словам на данный момент можно сказать, что это дегенеративное заболевание ЦНС и так начинается ряд заболеваний и сказать, что у меня на данный момент невозможно. Если у кого есть какие мысли по поводу дальнейшей тактики прошу высказать мнение. Данные двух ЭНМГ-обследований и заключение мрт грудного отдела лежат тут http://files.mail.ru/2D13EFD31C774E5D9751E0CDF427EEDD

Возможен ли БАС, некоторые врачи его предполагают?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Май 2013)

Rusnu написал(а):


> Возможен ли БАС, некоторые врачи его предполагают?


сложно сказать, на ЭНМГ нет подтверждения. Нужно наблюдать, проводить регулярно неврологическое лечение в условиях стационара и наблюдать.


----------

